# 2 Festplatten, beide mit Windows XP an einem Rechner



## Leonardo75 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen ca. 4 Jahre alten Rechner, der mir von der Rechenleistung her noch ausreicht und auch noch auf ca. 2 Jahre gesehen reichen wird. Diesen möchte ich jedoch ein wenig mehr Festplattenplatz gönnen, da ich ein wenig Videobearbeitung (keine Sorge, nur SD Video) betreiben will.
Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich mir mein System recht zugemüllt mit allen möglichen Testversionen von denen immer mal wieder kleine Rest oder dlls verblieben sind. Der Rechner läuft jedoch noch ganz gut, macht jedoch manchmal fröhliche Auslagerungspausen mit Festplattengeratter. Seitdem ich von 1 GB auf 2,5 GB aufgerüstet habe ist es aber besser geworden. Ab und zu stürzt er auch bei youtube Videos ab und ich stoße immer wieder an die Speicherplatzgrenzen der internen Festplatte.


Aktuelles System:
2,5 GB RAM
250 GB SATA Festplatte
Windows XP

Meine Idee ist die folgende:

Ich möchte die alte Festplatte abklemmen (und erstmal als Rückfallposition behalten, wenn was schief geht) und eine neue 500 GB Festplatte als Betriebssystem/Programme/Spiele/Festplatte nutzen. Die Filmdateien, die noch recht viel Platz auf einer externen Platte brauchen, die mit USB angeschlossen ist, möchte ich gerne auf eine neue 1,5 TB interne Festplatte umziehen.

Als neues Betriebssystem wollte ich Windows XP nutzen und eventuell auch eine Linux Partition (hat mich schon immer gereizt) einrichten.

1) Macht das in Euren Augen Sinn?

2) Wie würdet Ihr die 500 GB Festplatte partitionieren, wenn dort Windows XP, Linux, Schnittsoftware und andere Programme, Spiele und vielleicht eine Installationspartition (Treiber, Updates) draufkommen sollen?

3) In welcher Reihenfolge würdet Ihr was machen? Erst die neue Festplatte als Slave anschließen und partitionieren (mit welchem Programm), danach die alte raus und die neue rein und mit der Windows CD, die beim Rechner dabei war neu starten? Oder lieber die alte Festplatte raus, die neue rein, Linux von CD booten und dort dann partitionieren. Ich kenne mich im Linux allerdings noch nicht aus. Muss ich dann auch einen Linux Bootmanager einsetzen? Ich hatte gehört, dass der Windows Bootmanager die Linuxpartition ignoriert.

4) Wenn was schiefgeht, kann ich dann einfach wieder meine alte Festplatte einbauen und mein Rechner weiss nichtmal was davon, was ich vorher mit der anderen Festplatte angestellt habe? Läuft dann das Booten von der alten Platte, wenn ich die neue wieder ausgebaut habe, ohne Probleme?

5) Kann ich die alte Festplatte auf Slave jumpern wieder einbauen und das Betriebssystem mit der neuen Festplatte starten und Dinge wie meine Mails in Outlook Express importieren, oder Favoriten importieren?

6) Gibt es irgendwas das ich beachten muss mit Windows XP und so großen Festplatten? Ich hatte hier gelesen, dass es eine 127 GB Grenze gäbe, die aber später aufgehoben wurde. Sollte ich dann die Windows Installations Partition nur 127 GB groß machen und dann direkt die Service Packs einspielen? Oder kann ich sie ruhig größer machen und er erkennt sie erst vollständig, wenn ich upgedated habe?

Viele Grüße,
Leo.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2010)

Erstmal Willkommen bei uns im Forum 

Wirklich Sinn macht es in meinen Augen nicht. Aber wahrscheinlich stell ich andere Ansprüche also du. Wahrscheinlich weil ich den gesamten Platz meines Systems zu 80% auslaste und Windows Installationen nicht als zu wertvoll angesehen werden.
Aber natürlich funktioniert das. Du solltest nur die erste Platte als Master anschließen und die zweite komplett weg lassen während du diese installierst. So hast du später am wenigsten Probleme mit ihr. Das selbe dann mit der zweiten Platte.

Zur Partitionierung und dem Linuxsystem: Mit 2 Systemen auf einer Festplatte, die relativ unterschiedlich sind wird es immer relativ eng. Einfach weil man auf 4 primäre Partitionen beschränkt ist. Natürlih kann man logische Partitionen nutzen nur wird das für Windows relativ mistig. Also schreib ich hier mal einige Möglichkeiten die du hast:
Einfach jeweils eine Partition für Windows und eine andere für Linux und fertig. normalerweise nimmt man für ein Linuxsystem ganz gerne 3 oder mehr Partitionen weil man dadurch flexibler wird. Eine für das System, eine für Einstellungen und Daten und eine Auslagerungspartition (um die sollte auch be meinem ersten Vorschlag dabei sein). Mit dieser Trennung kann man dann das System einfach neu aufsetzen und hat sofort seine Einstellungen wieder, da man die home-Partition behält.
Eine andere Variante sind eine Parition für XP, eine NTFS-Partition für Daten, die du mit Linux teilen willst, eine Linuxpartition und besagte swap, die Auslagerungspartition mit der größe von 4GiB oder so.
Natürlich kannst du mit den meisten Linux-Systemen auch direkt auch die Systemplatten von XP zugreifen.

Es ist wie schon erwähnt möglich logische Partitionen zu nutzen. Grub, der Bootmanager, den du benutzen wirst wenn du dein Vorhaben umsetzt hat auch kein Problem damit ein Linux aus einer logischen Partition zu booten. In jedem Fall solltest du dir überlegen was auf die zu kommt und dich schlau machen: Linux ist nicht Windows und eine Partition suchen: Linux Distribution Chooser (ich empfehle Ubuntu, das zwar keine Ausgeburt technischer Schönheit ist aber für Anfänger ein gutes System darstellt).

Zu den als nächstes angeführten Bedenken sagte ich ja schon etwas: Windows installieren, dabei nicht den ganzen Platz nehmen und dann Ubuntu oder die Distribution deiner Wahl den Rest der Arbeit machen lassen.

Zu dem Größenproblem von XP: Es handelt sich dabei um ein Feature, dass bis SP1 deaktiviert war. Nach der Installation von SP1 werden größere Partitionen richtig erkannt auch wenn XP bereits auf einer derselben installiert ist. Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen, da du 2 Installationen hast dir eine CD mit SP2 zu kreiieren. Such bei Google mal nach Windows XP Servicepack slipstream


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> In jedem Fall solltest du dir überlegen was auf die zu kommt und dich schlau machen: Linux ist nicht Windows und eine Partition suchen: Linux Distribution Chooser.....


.....und eine Distribition suchen..... 


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Zu den als nächstes angeführten Bedenken sagte ich ja schon etwas: *Windows* installieren, dabei nicht den ganzen Platz nehmen *und dann Ubuntu* oder die Distribution deiner Wahl den Rest der Arbeit machen lassen.


Diese Reihenfolge (erst Windows, dann Linux) erleichtert die Installation. 
Denn der Bootloader (GRUB) erkennt bei der Installation ein bereits installiertes Windows-System und trägt den entsprechenden Eintrag ins Auswahlmenü vom Bootloader ein.

Was die Festplattengrösse angeht, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen..... 127GB sollten als Systempartition mehr als ausreichend sein. 
Die Partition kann bei der Windows-Installation also max. 127GB gross sein.
Nach der Windows-Installation installierst Du das ServicePack und kannst so auch den darüberligenden Bereich partitionieren und nutzen (Slipstreaming ist also nicht zwingend erforderlich).

Anzumerken sei noch dass XP zwar auch mit 512MB RAM läuft, aber Freude wirst Du da nicht haben (ständige Auslagerung, was natürlich das System ausbremst).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2010)

Die Festplattenpartition kann durchaus größer sein als 127GiB. Nur erkennt XP nach der Installation vorerst halt nicht, dass sie größer ist. Wie es sich bei der Installation mit dem erstellen der Partition verhält weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht aus dem stehgreif. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte das Erstellen größerer Partitionen kein Problem sein. Aber man kann trotzdem andere Programme zum Partitionieren nutzen. Warum nutzt du nicht einfach die bestehende Windows-Installation um die Festplatte vorzubereiten und von mir aus 200GiB mit NTFS zu formatieren. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die wie oben schon angesprochen es bevorzugen eine kleine Systempartition und eine größere Datenpartition zu haben.
Achja: Man sollte unter Windows den Platz der Systempartition nicht zu knapp wählen, da es schnell passieren kann, dass diese dann vollläuft und das System nicht mehr nutzbar ist. Dieses Problem ist zwar erst unter Vista und Windows 7 akut aber besteht schon bei XP. Also ruhig 20GiB was bei XP mehr als genug sein sollte. Vista und Windows 7 brauchen schon mindestens 50GiB damit man nicht irgendwann in Platznöte gerät.


----------

